# Uber upfront pricing killing the drivers



## GRN (Jun 2, 2018)

Uber upront pricing killing the drivers.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

GRN said:


> Uber upront pricing killing the drivers.


Yes but the PAX are happy, UBER is happy - drivers are disposable


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Hugh G said:


> Yes but the PAX are happy, UBER is happy - drivers are disposable


Pax are kinda happy. They clearly prefer to be quoted a fixed price, but they also believe we are making more money out of it.

At least with a rate cut, pax would know they are getting a better deal, with fixed prices they get a better deal but believe the opposite.


----------

